# Bellator 51



## D-Money (2 mo ago)

New to this forum but does anyone have bellator 51 on tape? I been trying to get the name of an entrance song . It’s the match between Luis Nogueira vs Ed West. It’s the song that luis nogueira enters. It’s a christian spiritual song in Portuguese. Anyone know the name of the song?


----------



## D-Money (2 mo ago)

Can anyone answer my question? I been trying to get the name of the song. A long time ago though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Time to deep dive on Bellator's website and their YouTube channel.


----------



## D-Money (2 mo ago)

kantowrestler said:


> Time to deep dive on Bellator's website and their YouTube channel.


Man i been trying to find that song. He has an Instagram and Twitter but he hasn’t been active. Lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When was his last fight?


----------

